# OneDrive, Keep 30GB free storage - https://preview.onedrive.com/bonus



## winphouser (Dec 11, 2015)

> Click below and your account will not be affected when the amount of free storage changes from 15 GB to 5 GB and the +15 GB camera roll bonus is discontinued.*

Click to collapse



https://preview.onedrive.com/bonus

via http://wmpoweruser.com/microsoft-allows-onedrive-users-to-keep-their-free-15-gb-of-storage/


----------

